

Ask HN: What book/s changed your life? - vonklaus


======
koolhead17
[http://www.amazon.in/Choose-Yourself-James-Altucher-
ebook/dp...](http://www.amazon.in/Choose-Yourself-James-Altucher-
ebook/dp/B00CO8D3G4) Choose Yourself by James Altucher

[http://www.amazon.in/Love-Yourself-Like-Your-Depends-
ebook/d...](http://www.amazon.in/Love-Yourself-Like-Your-Depends-
ebook/dp/B0086BX8UE/) Love Yourself Like Your Life Depends On It by Kamal
Ravikant

